# 17 month old won't nap at daycare...help!



## Neve (Jan 13, 2007)

My daughter started day care 3 days a week 3 weeks ago and while she's not the best napper at home (2 hours, if I'm lucky, more like 1.5 hours), she will not nap at all at daycare. In fact she disrupts the other good sleepers! What can I offer the providers as help? I don't want my daughter to miss her nap, but I also don't want her disrupting the whole place!

Any ideas would be wonderful.

Thanks!

Geneve


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

how does she normally fall asleep at home? My guess is if she has never been in daycare before that it may take some getting used to. I'd try to make it as close to how you put her down for a nap as possible- same blanket, rocking if you do (or whatever you do), a favorite stuffed animal- as much as they can do! Especially while she's getting used to it.

Do they maybe have a quiet area where they could calm her down for a nap where there aren't a bunch of other kids?

She'll get used to it eventually


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Moved to toddlers...home all all toddler day sleep threads


----------



## Neve (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BathrobeGoddess* 
Moved to toddlers...home all all toddler day sleep threads









Thank you!








Wasn't sure where to post this...

She does have her favorite doo-doo & sheets & sleepsack. I am going to try and have them play ambient waves instead of the music, but other than that, I'm not sure what to do. At home she likes to talk to her doo-doo for anywhere from 10-45 minutes before she falls asleep, and of course at daycare she does this too, but the problem is that she wakes up the other babies. So I think she will sleep if they leave her alone, but the problem is that she is being disruptive. HELP! The daycare folks seem to want my input, which I am happy to give, but I feel very unqualified compared to them and wish they were being a little more proactive.









Anyone else ever have this problem?

Thanks mommies!

Geneve


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neve* 
Thank you!







Wasn't sure where to post this...

She does have her favorite doo-doo & sheets & sleepsack. I am going to try and have them play ambient waves instead of the music, but other than that, I'm not sure what to do. At home she likes to talk to her doo-doo for anywhere from 10-45 minutes before she falls asleep, and of course at daycare she does this too, but the problem is that she wakes up the other babies. So I think she will sleep if they leave her alone, but the problem is that she is being disruptive. HELP! The daycare folks seem to want my input, which I am happy to give, but I feel very unqualified compared to them and wish they were being a little more proactive.









Anyone else ever have this problem?

Thanks mommies!

Geneve


It sounds like she's able to "put herself to sleep" essentially, though? It's just that she talks herself to sleep? My DS does this at night sometimes too... fortunately, his sister, who shares his room, sleeps like a bear, so he doesn't disturb her... of course, if he's just not settling, I can nurse him to sleep too... so if your daughter isn't requiring nursing to sleep, that's a good hurdle you don't have to jump for daycare! Just the noise issue...

What has helped us with all sleeping issues is white noise. We've had a HEPA air purifier in our bedroom (while kids were cosleeping with us), and now in their room (while they cosleep together), to cover waking noises.

Would it be a possibility for you to purchase a small hepa purifier (they have desk sized ones that put out a decent fan noise for about $30 - $40), bring to daycare, and have them put it under her crib?

Also, can they schedule her nap a bit earlier than the other childrens' so she can talk herself down before the other babies are trying to sleep too?


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

We had this exact same issue! dd has always slept like a dream at home but never at nursery. Until now anyway.

Anyway they tried EVERYTHING but all she would do would be to disturb everybody else! Occasionally she would snatch 30 mins (she naps 2 hours at home!) but it was as if she thought she was missing out on something.

Last week she moved up a room and ALL the children have a nap or rest at the same time. She now sleeps over an hour. Still shattered when I pick her up but much better than no sleep!

Don't know what to suggest but just wanted you to know I've been there!


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

DS is very similar. There's just too much fun at daycare and he hates to miss anything. Now our provider waits until all the other kids are asleep before even starting to put him down. It has to be super boring or he just won't nap. Daycare naps are still much, much shorter than home naps.


----------

